# Low Dose Naltrexone



## D :( (Aug 11, 2009)

Today I went to my doctor and discussed cutting down my dicyclomine dose. I am now on 10mg 4 times daily instead of 20mg 4 times daily because the 20mg pills were making me far too tired. He recommended something I had never heard of, and told me to go home and research it online and let him know if I was interested in trying it. He was talking about Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN). Once I researched it a bit, it sounds pretty fascinating and exciting. He said that LDN was another option that we could try and that I may not even need the dicyclomine if I get on LDN. Has anyone else tried LDN for their IBS? If so, what has it done for you? Has it been a good experience?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Someone I know just wrote the following:



> I recently started taking LDN for relief of my autoimmune gut issues from CVID. It's the only thing that has ever provided any real relief from my chronic malabsorption and diarrhea.


The issue is finding an MD who will prescribe it. I believe you need to use a compounding pharmacy (please correct me if I'm wrong). You seem to have a doctor already.

I know a doc who prescribes LDN for other issues. I will probably ask him about it next time I talk to him in a few months.

Here's a summary of LDN use in one gastroenterologist's practice:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23965429

This interview seems to be with the gastroenterologist on whose practice the study, cited above, was based:

http://www.ldnscience.org/interviews/169-use-of-ldn-in-ibd-ibs-rls


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a yahoo group about LDN. I have been looking into it and I couldn't find many success stories with IBS. I heard it is very useful for IBD though.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Hmm something new to try for me I guess. I wonder how hard it would be to get prescribed. I can see my family doctor being useless bucket of rocks but I think my pain physician might be okay giving it out. I will just tell him how IBS relates to pain and I think he will see enough connection to write me a script. I'll probably have to come in with print outs of the studieds regarding its use because I highly doubt that any doctor is going to be aware of this hailmary drug. And wow I just looked at that pubmed study and the results are all over the board. I guess as is common with any IBS treatment.


----------

